# I found evil fretless 6 string bass. Red strings!



## ixlramp (Aug 26, 2010)

Monson Guitars make some amazing evil shaped guitars and basses: Monson Guitars

I love fretless bass, and I also love evil shapes, but manufacturers rarely combine the two. 

Here's the owner...






Gilles de Rais of Teratism: TERATISM on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

You can hear creepy slippery fretless playing on the track 'Iesous Khristos Cambion'.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm typically not a fan of Monson's stuff, but that bass is pretty hot. Kinda over the top, but still hot.


----------



## beefshoes (Aug 26, 2010)

I hate the design but I would do almost anything to get my hands on a 6 string fretless.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Aug 26, 2010)

Cheers, I like having to swallow my own vomit haha


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 27, 2010)

Didn't know Emperor Palpatine was into black metal, but it seems appropriate.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll take two, one fretted and one fretless.


----------



## SD83 (Aug 27, 2010)

ixlramp said:


>


I do like the shape, a lot actually, but combined with the huge neck/headstock, it just looks too small. For a four string, it would look great, but I'd say for a six-string they should enlarge the body according to the neck. This might be lighter, but I doubt the balance will be any good.
Still, I want one!


----------



## Necris (Aug 27, 2010)

I love that bass, despite not being a fan of monson overall. His (Gilles De Rais) playing is very audible on Teratisms newest album which was a pleasant surprise, although it is probably partially due to the guitars having nearly no low end, but thats a discussion for another time.


----------

